# Robust Porter With Us Hops



## Vanoontour (11/4/12)

Planning on the RobPo robust porter this weekend and after looking at the guidelines US hops can be used and remain true to style. Most of the US hops I've used are quite citrusy and floral so not suited so well? Any one tried a porter with US hops? What US hops are more earthy and spicy that would work well?
Cheers


----------



## sponge (11/4/12)

Could definitely try a fair whack of simcoe in there to give it a nice piney/woody/resinous flavour and aroma to it.

Would work well with a little bit of maybe citra/chinook for a little fruity edge, but i think simcoe would work quite well in a RoPo.

Someone with more experience on US porters would be able to help out a little more though...



Sponge


----------



## Vanoontour (11/4/12)

Cheers sponge, was also thinking of cluster as well to try for blackcurrent. What do yo think of this

TBD (Robust Porter)

Original Gravity (OG): 1.054 (P): 13.3
Final Gravity (FG): 1.014 (P): 3.6
Alcohol (ABV): 5.31 %
Colour (SRM): 26.4 (EBC): 51.9
Bitterness (IBU): 36.6 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)

75% Maris Otter Malt
10% Chocolate, Pale
6.67% Amber Malt
5% Caraaroma
1.67% Flaked Oats
1.67% Melanoidin

0.4 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 40 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Cluster (5.7% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil)
0.2 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Cluster (5.7% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Boil)


Single step Infusion at 66C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 60 Minutes

Fermented at 18C with Wyeast 1084 - Irish Ale


Recipe Generated with BrewMate


----------



## big78sam (11/4/12)

I'm on my phone so links are difficult to paste but look at the rye robust porter DB recipe discussion thread and there's a fair bit of discussion on us hops in a porter.


----------



## Vanoontour (11/4/12)

There was a bit on citra, thanks. What's with the cluster and cat piss smell?


----------



## Charst (11/4/12)

willamette hops are american and supposed to be similar to fuggles in characteristics. the smoked porter recipe in brewing classic styles uses all willamette to memory and it came out pretty decent, 

from wiki:

Willamette
Popular American development in 1976 of the English Fuggle. Named for the Willamette Valley, an important hop-growing area. It has a character similar to Fuggle, but is more fruity and has some floral notes. Used in British and American ales. A recent taste-test comparison between Ahtanum and Willamette has described some similarity between the varieties.[1]


----------

